# No boot after update FreeBSD 13.0-Current r369222



## del1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hello.

No boot after update FreeBSD Stable 13.0-Current r369222
The same on the GENERIC core.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2021)

-CURRENT is an _unsupported_ development version. Besides that, 13-CURRENT doesn't exist any more, so you have an old snapshot. Try the BETA1 release of 13.0.


----------



## del1 (Feb 10, 2021)

SirDice said:


> -CURRENT is an _unsupported_ development version. Besides that, 13-CURRENT doesn't exist any more, so you have an old snapshot. Try the BETA1 release of 13.0.


I am doing updates through svn 
#svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/head /usr/src

Why then I have version 13-CURRENT loaded?
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2021)

Sources have been moved to git some time ago. 









						HEADS UP: FreeBSD changing from Subversion to Git this weekend
					

Greetings,  The FreeBSD project will be moving it's source repo from subversion to git starting this this weekend. The docs repo was moved 2 weeks ago. The ports repo will move at the end of March, 2021 due to timing issues.  The short version is that we're switching the version control we're...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## del1 (Feb 10, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Sources have been moved to git some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------

